# Blackberry Barbera



## pelican (Mar 22, 2009)

I was having trouble sleeping last night - I think it was the empty primary and empty carboys crying out to be filled... so this morning I finally started a batch with the 2 jars of Blackberry Conserve/Juice that NW had left behind in the Magic Pantry of their friend *formerly* known as The Bachelor. These two must have been hiding behind the several jars of Highbush Cranberry. 

Anyway, cleaning out the cupboards I pushed aside the smelly-socks-juice and had found the Blackberry. On inspiration from NW's Raspberry Merlot recipe, I cooked this one up today:

2 quarts Blackberry Juice
1 Can Alexander's Barbera Concentrate
1/2 Liter Red Grape Concentrate 
Water to 3 gallon mark
1 tsp Pectic Enzyme (there was a bit of jell'in happening in the juice)
2 tsp Tartaric Acid
2 tsp Acid Blend
1 tsp Tannin
3 tsp Yeast Nutrient
1 tsp Yeast Energizer
1 vanilla bean
1 tsp Bentonite in 1/2 c. warm water - slurry-fied.
1 c. of light toast American Oak

I was very surprised I didn't need to add sugar...but I triple checked with my triple scale hydrometer, and the SG = 1.076 is just fine - hoping to let the fruit flavor through from the blackberry and to have something that "matures early". 

Debating now between RC-212 and the 71B-1122 yeast, leaning to the RC-212 except when I flip-flop towards the 71B-1122. I'll have to decide at some point










I did not add campden as the Alexander's "contains sulfites" and -- the blackberry juice jars have stood the test of time, if there was any wild yeast it's long since "expired".





I took a picture of it in the bucket, but the photo turned out quite unappealing. Will try to get a better photo when I pitch the yeast.

Wish me luck! Years and Years and Years ago, I used to quite like Barbera. My mother actually still has a bottle of Barbera which I had bought back in the mid 1980s - when I moved overseas I had left the contents of the wine and liquor cabinet (such as it was) with her. Bless her heart, she's saved my "special wine" all these years. LOL, it will either be awesome or awful, more likely the latter, when I finally get reunited with it...


----------



## grapeman (Mar 22, 2009)

Good luck with the batch. It sounds awesome and should be truly nostalgic.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 22, 2009)

That does sound very nice, I would go with the 71B as it will help eat up some of the excess Malic acid that Blackberry is high in!


----------



## Waldo (Mar 23, 2009)

Should be a good one pelican


----------



## pelican (Mar 23, 2009)

Alrighty then, I pitched 71B-1122 last night, and this morning I could detect a bit of heat rising in the bucket, no visible action yet but something is happening.


Here's what it looked like after all the initial foam of mixing it up subsided, and my camera decided to be nice:






It's got a nice "nose" of that light toasted oak as well.


----------



## Scott (Mar 23, 2009)

Good luck with the batch, hopefully it will meet your expectations from the years and years and years ago tastings. 


Your not that old forthat manyyears ago






"Years and Years and Years ago, I used to quite like Barbera"


----------



## pelican (Mar 23, 2009)

Well Scott, if feels like several lifetimes ago - those Barbera days. A lot of water under a lot of bridges! Thanks for the good wishes from you and Waldo with this batch. 

Tonight still no visible action in the bucket, but I can hear the snap-crackle-pop hissing sound of a fermentation taking place. Mmmm, music to my ears!





And thanks Wade for the vote on the 71B-1122 and the note about the Malic. 

Will keep you all posted on the progress.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 24, 2009)

I find something a bit odd here about that yeast choice. It will help preserve the aromas of the delicate blackberry, but I assumed the juice wasn't acidic enough and not too acidic. You are adding in two types of acid, presumably to increase it. If that is needed, why is 71B needed to reduce the malic acid? That is generally used when a juice is too acidic tasting (or testing) and you wish to reduce it. If you were making a straight blackberry wine with 30 pounds or so in it, then it might benefit from it. You may find it is a bit neutral after fermentation now and need to add acid back in.


----------



## pelican (Mar 24, 2009)

About the yeast and acid choices -
The note Wade made about reducing Malic, I'm tucking that one away for future reference more than worried about too much malic in this batch. 


I used two types of acid to get more tartaric acid into the mix. Although the blurbs about "Acid Blend" sometimes say they are an equal mix of citric, malic and tartaric, I think the packet I have says it's proportions are much heavier on the citric and malic, and only 10% or so on the tartaric. The tartaric acid is the one more dominant in vinifera grapes and since the bulk of the goodness in this must is the barbera concentrate and the "red grape concentrate" I wanted more of the vinifera qualities to come through in the finished product. That and I had recently bought the bottle of tartaric acid and was itching to put it to use.


But tartaric acid can be what throws those wine diamonds and fall out of suspension, so I didn't want to use "just tartaric" - that and it's bloody more expensive than the Acid Blend of which I have like a pound bag of - so I wanted to make use of that too, and round out the fruity flavors of the blackberry.


No, the must originally was not too acidic at all. It's still "not too acidic". Then again, I've made some that were too acidic so now I'm trying to go a little lighter on the acid-hand.


But the yeast. Ah....a number of factors there. 
1. I admire Wade's judgement, he's been there done that far more than I have, and so there's a vote for 71B-1122.
2. the 71B is blurbed as resulting in wines that are easier maturing, nouveau styles, and I'm not really into the whole long term aging thing, but working my way towards more patience. this one though, I want to be sharing it around and drinking it the end of this summer if possible, so early maturing is another vote for the 71B. 
3. I have 4 packets of RC-212, so there's a vote for that one, and it is good for hearty reds, which is a vote for that one too.
4. The one packet of 71B that I had, expires the soonest of all the yeast I had, so there was a vote for 71B again. (but it doesn't expire for over a year so that's a fake vote I guess).
5. Preserving the fruity flavors with 71B as you mentioned, that too is one of the blurbs about 71B




I'd have to say, it's the "fruitier" aspect that I am really looking for in using the 71B this time.


There was a pair of chokecherry batchesI didlast year as a yeast-choice-test- one with the 71B and one with EC-1118 and the one with 71B was definitely a bit fruitier and easier to drink in the earlier days. Both being one gallon batches, there wasn't much but I did save 1 bottlegoing for the 1 year mark, and drank the EC-1118 bottle on my anniversary recently and it was oh so nice and smoothed out well. I'm holding off for the next 'special occassion' (Honey's birthday next month) to evaluate the last bottle of the 71B choke to see if it held it's own too.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 24, 2009)

You certainly did think about the yeast choice a lot. Let us know how it turns out!






After it is done fermenting, I would at least taste it for acid to make sure the yeast didn't deplete too much of it. Testing would be better to make sure the pH is in the right range. Measuring the TA would also ensure it is in the right range.


----------



## pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

Day 4 and the SG was 1.000 so racked to secondary.

Tried not to get the sediment, but alas... it all mixed up and went in. I tried to tilt the bucket to get only the wine and lost my grip and kerplunk went the bucket mixing ALL the sediment into suspension again. 

Nice thick layer of sediment already forming in the bottom of the secondary. Too soon to rack again do you think? LOL...

#1 daughter has confiscated my phone and won't give it back - I'll have to thief it out of her hand once she falls asleep and try to snap another picture of this batch.0 I took a picture of her putting the pizza in the oven tonight and she's delighting in her photogenicity!



If only the other 3 were so easily entertained!


----------



## pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

Ta Da!


----------



## Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

At least you didn't lose your grip and the bucket kerplunked all over the floor! 


Looks like it will have a nice color, keep ahold of the phone and picts coming


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 27, 2009)

Sounds like another gem from the magic pantry...


Gee, has it been over a year since you gained control of the magic pantry??? 


Wine sounds awesome...Anxious to get some of those famous hardy Black Raspberries growing.


----------



## First250 (Mar 27, 2009)

NW,do you haveexperience making raspberry wines? If so, do you preferyours dry or sweetened?Doyou consider theblack significantly better than the red? Ever try theFall Gold (or other yellow)?


I ask because inmy back yard this spring I planted my first raspberry plants - two black, twoyellow , and six red. I got excited about raspberry wine when I tasted my (first)1 GL batch ofred raspberry wine from canned raspberries-currently bulk ageing for 5 months)Based ontheresults so far, my expectationsare high . Any experience you (orothers of course)may wish to share would be appreciated! Thanks, Jim.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 27, 2009)

So far we have mostly made Red Raspberry wine. Have made it with WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate...Batches mixed with Apple Juice...Some made with different grape variety concentrates and like them all....All were dry wines.
Have grown fall bearing Red Raspberries and thought they didn't produce enough in our Zone 3 to warrant the space in the Wine Garden.


As for the Black Raspberries....they grew wild at a place we use to live in Central MN...I am now going to try to grow them under cultivation in North West MN....hope they grow and produce.


Have had access to Yellow Raspberry plants....but didn't care for the flavor...think they would be good for novelty fresh eating....Just my personal taste.


----------



## pelican (Mar 27, 2009)

Northern Winos said:


> Sounds like another gem from the magic pantry...
> 
> 
> Gee, has it been over a year since you gained control of the magic pantry???
> ...




...well it depends on what you mean by "control"...


I've had access to the magic pantry for 3 years, with moral right ofto some degree of control... but only legal rightsfor 1 year!! Happy Anniversary to Us ( 2 weeks late). 


Before the winemaking, I was content to leave some of those mystery jars there undisturbed. Once I gave Honey his winemaking kit for Christmas though, I started inventorying the pantry in earnest... found some really interesting Juices there and alas, he never actually got his hands on his Christmas gift. Which is ok, because he had givenme a book that turns out he ended up reading and I never did... Wine making for 1 year too ~ another Anniversary to celebrate, I must have some wine around that would be suitable! LOL


I sure hope the blackberry / blackraspberry transplants I put in the garden last year come back this spring. The fellow I got them from said they grew like weeds and he was mowing them down with his lawn tractor...should be pretty vigorous stock!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 27, 2009)

My preferences of raspberries for wine is black raspberry. It has a nice round flavor , not as overpoering as a strong red can be. Like NW, the gold raspberries might be a tad weak, but make a great pie!


----------



## Waldo (Mar 28, 2009)

An apple/rasberry blend ( red rasberries)makes an awesome wine. I used about a 70% apple-30% rasberry on mine


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2009)

I made a very nice Crab apple/Raspberry.


----------



## hannabarn (Mar 28, 2009)

Waldo said:


> An apple/rasberry blend ( red rasberries) makes an awesome wine. I used about a 70% apple-30% rasberry on mine


That sounds good! Do you have a recipe for that?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 28, 2009)

Hannabarn....This is a recipe we like...

http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=4216&amp;PN=1 

Raspberry is a pretty strong flavor....You could easily use more apple juice and half the raspberries I used.


----------



## hannabarn (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks alot NW. That's what I was looking for. I did a search but couldn't come up with it.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 29, 2009)

hannabarn said:


> Waldo said:
> 
> 
> > An apple/rasberry blend ( red rasberries)makes an awesome wine. I used about a 70% apple-30% rasberry on mine
> ...







Here is the recipe I used hanna. This one actually turned our pretty danged good.


http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1935&amp;KW=apple%2Frasberry&amp;PN=2


----------



## hannabarn (Mar 29, 2009)

That is a good thread! If that wine turns out anything like your green apple gewurtztraminer it will be awesome also. Thanks for the recipe. I have a friend with lots of red raspberry bushes and they said I can have all I want. Now just waiting for the season!


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Mar 30, 2009)

Good timing on these threads! I have a can of Vintners Harvest raspberry that I've been trying to decide what to do with - go straight raspberry wine or blend it either with grape or another fruit. The instructions say it makes a 3 gallon batch full bodied or a 5 gallon batch light bodied wine. If I added apple concentrate to it and aim for a 5 gallon batch would the 6 12oz cans NWhas in her recipe be enough?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 30, 2009)

dragonmaster42 said:


> Good timing on these threads! I have a can of Vintners Harvest raspberry that I've been trying to decide what to do with - go straight raspberry wine or blend it either with grape or another fruit. The instructions say it makes a 3 gallon batch full bodied or a 5 gallon batch light bodied wine. If I added apple concentrate to it and aim for a 5 gallon batch would the 6 12oz cans NWhas in her recipe be enough?



6-12oz cans of frozen concentrate would be good...

Check SG before adding any sugar...

Keep records for next time and to share with us.


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks NW. I'll start a new thread with it as soon as I get it started.


----------



## First250 (Apr 16, 2009)

NW,


I took a look at one of your earlier posts, but could not tell whether you make yours dry. Which do you prefer, dry or slightly sweetened? Thanks.


----------

